

Ask HN: where we can take ordinary users(not geeks)? - 4lt3r

For Epihu.com, Where to write announcements, gathering places, your thoughts and advice on this subject)
p.s. we like geeks :)
======
mooism2
Your question is not clear.

~~~
4lt3r
And now? :)

~~~
mooism2
No, I still don't understand. Are you looking for advice on where to advertise
for new users of your site? Are you looking for advice on sites complementary
to yours that you can direct your users to? Or something else?

You say your users aren't geeks. OK. But what are they?

------
nhoss2
heeeeyyy thaaats nooot a quuueessstiiooon

